# Cariba with some sort of problem



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok all water perimeters are great. I noticed a white blotch on his scales 2 days ago. Now it is the size of a quarter, and pertruding out with red in the middle. The injury so to speak has little holes on it like a piece of swiss cheese. Heres a pic.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorrry for the pic being so big, i just wanted to get all the details.
I added 1 teaspoon of salt per 5 gallons yesterday.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Pic is large alright but still hazy. Can you get a clearer one?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok i have a much better pic up there in first post


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It looks like the beginning of a bacterial infection that will ultimately lead to an open ulcer. If you are going to use salt, it needs to be applied at (0.3%) to be effective against bacterial/fungal infections. That's a total of 3 tsp/gal, applied at 1 tsp/gal for 3 consecutive days. If the condition worsens, then you will need antibiotics.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

good pic man! Shouldnt you isolate it?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I was thinking that too Xennon. Thanks Don h, Will the high salt effect the others or should i separate? I don't want the others to get infected. Or will the salt i have in there now help with that. Thanks again Don








I willl set up the hospital tank after work today.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

As long as the dosage is administered in 3 equal parts to avoid osmotic shock, your other fish (and nitrifiers) will be OK. The problem with setting up a quarantine tank when your fish is sick, is the fact that you have to cycle the tank... unless you can put aquarium water with an established filter in there. So keep testing the water. I always try to keep one tank running with dithers and, when needed, get rid of the dithers and move the sick fish into that tank.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok will do thanks Don, I appreciate all your help.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok i added the salt in three equal amounts over 12 hrs. The infection 7 hrs later is barely there, it isn't inflamed anymore, not pertruding out either. The only thing i can see is the skin is damaged a little but the worst is over :smile: Thanks Don H, You da man


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Raptor said:


> Ok i added the salt in three equal amounts over 12 hrs. The infection 7 hrs later is barely there, it isn't inflamed anymore, not pertruding out either. The only thing i can see is the skin is damaged a little but the worst is over :smile: Thanks Don H, You da man


 phew _*wipes sweat from brow*_


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice one glad its getting better

donh









dixon


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

could we get an updated pic?

~Will.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Glad to hear that your fish is improving. Keep the salt concentration in there for 2 weeks and slowly reduce it by doing small, frequent water changes. You can also speed recovery by doing 20% water changes every 2-3 days and adding the salt back in at 3 tsp/gallon for those two weeks.


----------

